# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  test E..tren A..russell pharmaceuticals??

## AF4LYFE

Iv been viewing this site for awhile but now Iv just joined cuz I think I just got screwed and I need some help guys is this stuff real or did I just get hosed??? please let me know asap guys thanks.

----------


## DieselFreak

russell is legit . i know this is a old thread but i just saw it .

----------

